# XBOX Live GamerTags



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Post them up!

I am "NightKnight 2U" on Live.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

my xbox is going to get a few lead balls through it soon its being stupid!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Pssshhh. Real gamers have 52"+ screens, real surround sound systems, and dont need a keyboard or mice(or any controller at all with Kinect).


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

52 " Screen, Pfft.

Triple 24" HD Samsungs giving me a full 180 degree field of view.


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Mine is XReggaeXSnipesX but not on often slingshots have taken over mwahaha


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Jus buy a dragon screen curved and long perfwct


----------



## Tim (Oct 29, 2011)

Mine is MARTYBOYS3 all capitals.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't do much multiplayer since I kicked the MW habit but here it is.......quarterinmynose. this is actually where I got the stupid name, I was frustrated at being denied every name I came up with while setting up my xbl account. So I thought about what was in my pocket (a quarter) and what was something completely absurd to do with what was in my pocket. It worked, and I just kept using it.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Xnutty is mine


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

RayKovecses is my gamertag .... yea i know. \

Oh and I work on computer servers every day and EVERYONE I work with is a PC gamer. However .... I just prefer the consoles. I dont want to get home after a day of getting stupid crap to work on a PC just to have a game not work ... all set.


----------

